# 12-2 Prime, 2-4 HW. How does it work?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I have 2 blocks on Saturday. Prime Now 12-2 pm and restaurants from 2-4pm. Do they overlap? Or I need to rush to the address given an hour before for HW, while still finishing Prime deliveries? Lol


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

Check the dates... they usually won't overlap.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

They are not supposed to overlap, however I have seen very rare cases where the system glitches and it does happen. Shouldn't be an issue tho as generally a Prime Now block is finished at least 30 minutes early. Should give you enough time to get to your HW block.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not so much overlap as bump up against each other, no?

Sounds risky to me, I've had to drop back-to-back logistics blocks before when I was concerned I wouldn't finish and get back to the warehouse in time. Now I try to leave 30 minutes between when I can.


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

Prime now and others usually don't connect. Do your best to end that last delivery with time to get to your restaurant one... if possible


----------



## primnowpro (May 17, 2017)

Are you sure 2-4 is FC?


----------

